# Error 131



## Redwolf (12. April 2007)

Ich hab schon alles versucht was auf der Blizzard Seite steht aber keine besserung.Neuinstallation funktioniert auch nicht .hab  aber ne Sicherheitskopie von nem freund auf meiner externen Festplatte.patchen klappt aber .   
Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Schmodel (17. April 2007)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch.
Musst die wow.exe löschen und dann die repair.exe laufen lassen.
Bei mir hats geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Schmodel


----------



## Lubomir (18. April 2007)

habe auch genau das problem und hab in nem andern forum gelesen dasses daran liegen könnte dass z.b der prozessor überhitzt.. gehe davon aus das bei mir genau das vorliegt,da ich höchstens 5 - 10 min im spiel komplett rausfliege und mein rechner sich einfach ausschaltet!? 

wäre nett wenn mir jmd lösungsvorschläge machen könnte


hier der link: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87285&sid=3


----------



## Orschaka (6. Mai 2007)

Lubomir schrieb:


> habe auch genau das problem und hab in nem andern forum gelesen dasses daran liegen könnte dass z.b der prozessor überhitzt.. gehe davon aus das bei mir genau das vorliegt,da ich höchstens 5 - 10 min im spiel komplett rausfliege und mein rechner sich einfach ausschaltet!?
> 
> wäre nett wenn mir jmd lösungsvorschläge machen könnte
> hier der link: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87285&sid=3



Also ich hatte das auch eine wochenende lang aber dann habe ich meinen Rechner ausgesaugt(Prozessor kühler abschrauben und auch ausaugen! Und jetzt ist es kein prob mehr! Es gibt aber auch programme wo sud die temperatur deine Prozessors sehen kannst musste halt wow mal im fenstermodus laufen lassen und auf die temperatur achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sataya (2. Juli 2007)

Redwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab schon alles versucht was auf der Blizzard Seite steht aber keine besserung.Neuinstallation funktioniert auch nicht .hab  aber ne Sicherheitskopie von nem freund auf meiner externen Festplatte.patchen klappt aber .
> Bitte um Hilfe.






Habe selbes problem und auch schon so gut wie alles versucht. Habe auch dieses Programm und die Temperaturen sind absolut im grünen Bereich. Grafikkarte sowie Netzteil sind nagelneu und neueste Treiber sind installiert. Weiß jmd weiter ?


----------



## Ceiklyon (28. März 2010)

Blizzard macht dagegen auch fast garnichts, 

in habe schon in jeden Forum gestöbert wo die Lösung sein könnte und jeder sagt was anderes! Bei mir lässt sich ja Wow nicht mal öffnen!

Also Blizzard hat schon etwas Schuld!


----------



## spaten (28. März 2010)

gegen hardware fehler kann blizzard auch nichts machen.

wenn sich der pc von alleine ausschaltet, solltet ihr automatische neustarts abschalten, um mal den bluescreen zu sehen.
anders ist eine problemlösung nicht möglich.


----------



## Arosk (28. März 2010)

http://eu.blizzard.c...Query=Error+131

15 Sekunden. Die meiste Lösungen helfen.

Edit: Oh ja, Thread von 07 xD


----------

